# Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD



## Xeonzocker (12. Mai 2016)

*Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Hi leute, bin neu hier und hoffe mir kann jemand helfen. Hab beschlossen mir einen kompletten Rechner zu bauen und selbst einzurichten, da mein ca. 7 jahre alter Laptop immer öfter dem Hitzetod unterliegt. 

Alter laptop: 
HP 625
Windows xp

Neuer geplanter PC: 

-Intel Xeon e3 1231v3 LGA1150
--250€--
-Gigabyte GA-H97-D3H Socket 1150
--95€--
-MSI V308-041R AMD Radeon R9 390    Gaming 8G 
--340€--
-Crucial Ballistix Sport Arbeitsspeicher 8GB (2x 4GB)
--32€--
-Seagate Desktop HDD 1 TB 6gb/s
--48€--
-Crucial BX 100 SSD 250Gb
--70€--
-Alpenföhn brocken eco cpu kühler
--36€--
-Corsair CP-9020076-EU CS Serie CS550M ATX/EPS Modular 80 PLUS Gold 550Watt, Netzteil
--85€--
-Samsung optisches Laufwerk
--16€--
-LG Brenner
--18€--
-Sharkoon VG4 (2x usb 2.0 , 2x usb 3.0) Gehäuse. 
--38€--
-Eizo Foris Fs2434BK : ips panel, full hd 
325€

-Windows 8.1 

Bei Tastatur und maus bin ich mir noch nicht im klaren was ich nehmen soll.

Ausgelegt ist der PC fürs zocken und Streaming zugleich. Spiele sollen auf höchsten Einstellungen laufen und auch relativ zukunftssicher sein (Angeblich für die nächsten 6jahre). 

Würde gern eure Meinung zum system lesen, wegen der konfiguration und eventuell auftretender Probleme. Eigene Erfahrungen diesbezüglich, worauf man dabei achten sollte und änderungsvorschläge würden mir sehr helfen. Danke schon mal im vorraus.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Warum setzt du denn auf eine alte Plattform? Haswell ist mittlerweile schon überholt. 
Es wäre wesentlich besser, jetzt auf eine Konfiguration mit einem modernen i7 zu gehen.
Der Xeon ist bei Skylake leider keine Option mehr, der läuft nur auf speziellen Mainboards.

Aber so könnte das aussehen:
1200€ i7k R9 390 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Auch für Haswell sind die von dir gesuchten Komponenten nicht gerade ideal. 
Bei meiner oben genannten Konfig kann man noch etwas sparen, aber um besser zu helfen, solltest du mal die Fragen hier beantworten:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...onen-zur-kaufberatung-pc-zusammenstellen.html


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Ein direktes akutes Problem sehe ich nicht - nur die Fragen, 
- warum du einen veralteten v3-Xeon kaufen willst wo es doch schnellere Skylake-Xeons (v4) und entsprechende Boards mit dem benötigten C-Chipsatz für den quasi gleichen Preis gibt?
- Und warum nur 8GB wenn gleichzeitig gespielt und gestreamt werden soll - hier würden 16GB oftmals sehr helfen und RAM ist jetzt nicht SO teuer.
- Für 85€ bekommste als Netzteil auch das bessere BQ E10 500W.
- Brauchst du wirklich zwei optische Laufwerke?
- nimm statt der BX die MX-SSD... die kostet quasi nicht mehr, ist aber wesentlich besser.


----------



## Leob12 (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Und wie lang der PC hält kann niemand sagen. Ich würde ja nicht mit 6 Jahren rechnen...


----------



## Threshold (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Ich schon, schau dir den 2600k an. Der kam vor 5 Jahren auf den Markt und reicht heute immer noch.
Denkst du, der schafft das 6. Jahr nicht mehr?


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

tresh ich schätze er bezieht die Grafikkarte mit ein dann kommt das schon hin das er nicht 6 Jahre schafft


----------



## Xeonzocker (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Ich hab mir ein limit für ungefähr 1500€ für ein grund auf neues system gesetzt. Daher waren mir einige teile zu teuer und ich brauch jetzt auch nicht highend sound oder bestimmte features. 

Der xeon hat hyperthreading daher ist er vergleich bar mit einem i7 4790 übertakten will ich ja nicht. Daher brauch ich auch keinen i7 4790 k  

Zum ram wollte ich erstmal gucken obs reicht , aufrüsten geht ja noch auf 16 gb
Und zur ssd hab ich auch keine besonderen ansprüche. meistens sind ja bestimmte teile nicht sehr viel besser, dass es im preisleistungsverhältniss zu anderen passt. Obwohl mich die sache mit den xeons v4 und dem c board interessiert. Da würd ich gern wissen warum gerade diese wahl.
Zu den laufwerken dachte ich , dass ich die für cd kopieren  benutzen kann da ich ja vlt von einer dvd ein abbild machen möchte. Das netzteil konnte ich nicht bei amazon finden. (Bei mindfactory kauf ich nicht, hab bisher nur schlechtes gehört ) und die mx 200 hab ich bei amazon auch nur teurer gesehen. 

Falls es jemand interessiert warum ich diese wahl genommen habe hier ist der link: 
HardwareDealz >> Bester Gaming PC fur unter 1    Euro – Gamer PC bis 1    Euro

Habe mich daran orientiert und dann gegooglt was noch besser wäre aber nicht teuerer. Ist halt sehr schwierig im hardware dschungel. ^^


----------



## Xeonzocker (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Ich hab mir ein limit für ungefähr 1500€ für ein grund auf neues system gesetzt. Daher waren mir einige teile zu teuer und ich brauch jetzt auch nicht highend sound oder bestimmte features. 

Der xeon hat hyperthreading daher ist er vergleich bar mit einem i7 4790 übertakten will ich ja nicht. Daher brauch ich auch keinen i7 4790 k  

Zum ram wollte ich erstmal gucken obs reicht , aufrüsten geht ja noch auf 16 gb
Und zur ssd hab ich auch keine besonderen ansprüche. meistens sind ja bestimmte teile nicht sehr viel besser, dass es im preisleistungsverhältniss zu anderen passt. Obwohl mich die sache mit den xeons v4 und dem c board interessiert. Da würd ich gern wissen warum gerade diese wahl.
Zu den laufwerken dachte ich , dass ich die für cd kopieren  benutzen kann da ich ja vlt von einer dvd ein abbild machen möchte. Das netzteil konnte ich nicht bei amazon finden. (Bei mindfactory kauf ich nicht, hab bisher nur schlechtes gehört ) und die mx 200 hab ich bei amazon auch nur teurer gesehen. 

Falls es jemand interessiert warum ich diese wahl genommen habe hier ist der link: 
HardwareDealz >> Bester Gaming PC fur unter 1    Euro – Gamer PC bis 1    Euro

Habe mich daran orientiert und dann gegooglt was noch besser wäre aber nicht teuerer. Ist halt sehr schwierig im hardware dschungel. ^^


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*



Xeonzocker schrieb:


> Ich hab mir ein limit für ungefähr 1500€ für ein grund auf neues system gesetzt. Daher waren mir einige teile zu teuer und ich brauch jetzt auch nicht highend sound oder bestimmte features.
> 
> Der xeon hat hyperthreading daher ist er vergleich bar mit einem i7 4790 übertakten will ich ja nicht. Daher brauch ich auch keinen i7 4790 k
> 
> ...


Bezüglich der bx von crucial die ist als Systemplatte ganz in Ordnung allerdings ist sie sobald viel darauf geschrieben wird langsamer als eine stinknormale HDD darum solltest du wirklich auf eine MX setzen. Ich würde mir an deiner Stelle echt überlegen nicht doch auf die aktuelle Plattform zu setzen da Haswell noch auf DDR3 setzt sprich du setzt auf eine Plattform die bereits tot ist.


----------



## Trash123 (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Hi Xeon und willkommen im Forum!
Was meine Vorredner dir versucht haben zu erklären, ist, dass du, wenn du schon neu kaufst, nicht auf eine alte Plattform setzen solltest. Laufen wird dein zusammen gestelltes System schon....Beantworte die üblichen Fragen zur PC Konfiguration und lasse dir hier was auf dem neuesten Stand zusammenstellen!


----------



## Xeonzocker (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Ok alles klar  ^^ 

Also 
1 ) 2) preisrahmen 1500€ inkl. Monitor, maus tastatur und betriebssystem
3) eigenbau
4)5) nein nicht vorhanden
6) minecraft skyrim normale office programme 
7)1tb hdd sollten reichen und 250gb ssd
8) nein 9)nein , wlan hol ich mir über einen stick.


----------



## Xanten (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Nimm den i7 6700K. Dieser hat auch HT und selbst wenn kein OC betreiben willst, läuft Dieser bereits @stock 4.0 GHz(z.V. i7 6700 non-K 3.4 GHz). Ne Pascal rein und Du kommst mit 6 Jahren Laufzeit hin. UND hast immer noch die Option, in 3-5 Jahren zu übertakten und somit Deinem System noch etwas Zeit erkaufen zu können. Hau gleich 16GB(2x8 3200er) rein, um zu sehen obs läuft. Sonst fängst Du in 2 Jahren wieder mit dem Gefrickel an. Heutzutage baut mein kein neues Sytem unter 16 GB RAM mehr auf.
mfG


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

so könnte man es machen 1000€ Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland allerdings fehlt noch eine Grafikkarte da würde ich auf Pascal/Polaris warten sollte auch kein Problem sein. Kommen wir zum Monitor möchtest full hd oder wqhd und bei tastatur rubber dome oder mechanisch

Monitore:
Full HD LG Electronics 24MB56HQ-B Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
WQHD Dell UltraSharp U2515H Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Tastatur:
Rubber Dome Sharkoon Skiller PRO, USB, DE Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Mechanisch QPAD MK-50 Pro Gaming Keyboard, MX-Brown, PS/2 & USB, DE Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Maus: 
http://geizhals.de/zowie-ec1-a-a1218420.html?hloc=de
http://geizhals.de/sharkoon-drakonia-black-a976219.html?hloc=de
http://geizhals.de/razer-deathadder-chroma-rz01-01210100-r3g1-a1154392.html?hloc=de


----------



## Xeonzocker (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Das ist halt auch noch die sache auf polaris würd ich gern warten aber müsste dringend ein neues system haben, da mein laptop es nicht mehr lange macht und ich wenigstens ein funktionierendes teil haben wollte. Es muss nicht das schnellste vom schnellen sein. Aber ich werde wohl ne andere ssd einbauen und die ram erhöhen. In 2~3 jahren hab ich eh wieder n besseren blick auf die dinge aber dieses system wurde halt für  das maximale budget ausgewählt um auf amazon zu kaufen .


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

warum bei Amzon kaufen guck bei geizhals damit kannst du eine ganze Menge sparen das von mir gepostete System hat eine iGpu sprich du kannst das ganze so betreiben wie es da steht. Amazon ist in der Regel recht teuer


----------



## Schnuetz1 (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Bis auf das Mainboard finde ich die Konfig von Hobbybastler gut.
Bei dem Budget kann man schon ein besser ausgestattetes Board kaufen (Vorschläge siehe meine Konfig).


----------



## flotus1 (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Eben. Kaufst du die Komponenten zum Bestpreis statt bei Amazon amortisiert sich der "Aufpreis" für den Skylake-I7 und die 16GB RAM schnell.


----------



## Xeonzocker (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Ok sollte ich mich mal mit befassen aber amazon war mir bisher immer am sichersten. Deshalb kauf ich immer da und
Auf skylake zu setzen wurde mir von anderen abgeraten da es in paar jahren eh bessere und preiswertere komponenten gibt man hatte mir gesagt alles über 3.5ghz  in der cpu ist zu viel und macht nicht deutlich spürbar schneller außerdem steigt die temperatur mit der frequenz und das wollte ich nicht mehr riskieren.


----------



## flotus1 (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Ganz ehrlich, lies dich lieber selber in die Thematik ein als dich auf solche Phrasendrescher verlassen zu müssen. Die Gründe die du hier wiedergibst sind zum 

Eigentlich sind sie so abwegig dass es schwer ist sie zu widerlegen, aber ich versuchs mal.


> Auf skylake zu setzen wurde mir von anderen abgeraten da es in paar jahren eh bessere und preiswertere komponenten gibt


Ein grundsätzliches Problem bei PC-Hardware. Folgt man dieser Maxime kann man nie etwas kaufen. Daraus aber die Empfehlung abzuleiten stattdessen lieber veraltete Hardware zu kaufen setzt ein paar falsch geschaltete Synapsen im Logikzentrum voraus.



> man hatte mir gesagt alles über 3.5ghz in der cpu ist zu viel und macht nicht deutlich spürbar schneller


Schon seit Jahren hat die Frequenz nur noch bedingt mit der Performance zu tun. Um das zu sehen muss man nur aktuelle AMD-Prizessoreno mit Intels vergleichen. Kurz nach dem Argument oben drüber wirkt dieser Rat noch etwas abstruser.



> außerdem steigt die temperatur mit der frequenz und das wollte ich nicht mehr riskieren.


Mit einem CPU-Kühler ab 20€ aufwärts ist auch ein I7 mit 4GHz problemlos innerhalb normaler Parameter zu betreiben. Risiko gibt es hier nicht.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

das ist schwachsinn Skylake ist die derzeit schnellste Plattform im Konsumer-Bereich ich schließe Haswell-E jetzt mal aus. Außerdem ist der heatspreader bei Skylake verbessert worden so das die Probleme mit den Temperaturen auch nochmal im Vergleich zu den Vorgängergenarationen verringert worden. Du kannst also Skylake problemlos kaufen


----------



## Schnuetz1 (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Sorry, aber wer erzhält dir denn bitte so einen Quatsch?
Weil es in ein paar Jahren bessere Komponenten gibt, kaufst du jetzt alte Sachen? Diese Logik verstehe ich leider nicht.
Die Strategie von Intel für die nächsten Jahre wird übrigens sein, die Effizienz zu verbessern und nicht die Leistung. 
Skylake hat eben moderne Features, die in Zukunft interessant werden. Stichpunkt USB 3.1 und USB Type C, DDR4-RAM (interessant für die Zukunft), M.2 SSDs (wird bestimmt auch noch interessant), mehr PCIe-Lanes, und so weiter.


----------



## Xeonzocker (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Aufrüsten vom system an sich hab ich erstmal eh nicht vor , da ich kein 4k brauche oder besondere features. Den tipp mit der ssd und der ram werde ich verfolgen aber eine umstellung auf eine andere cpu hab ich bisher für ,, noch unnötig,, gehalten. die schnelligkeit sollte n paar jahre reichen und mit 8gb vram sollte die graka auch paar jahre bedient sein und dann gibts eh systeme die 3x so gut sind sag ich mal. Von daher hab ich das so schon vor n paar tagen bestellt und guck mal obs läuft.


----------



## Threshold (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*



Xeonzocker schrieb:


> Ok sollte ich mich mal mit befassen aber amazon war mir bisher immer am sichersten. Deshalb kauf ich immer da und
> Auf skylake zu setzen wurde mir von anderen abgeraten da es in paar jahren eh bessere und preiswertere komponenten gibt man hatte mir gesagt alles über 3.5ghz  in der cpu ist zu viel und macht nicht deutlich spürbar schneller außerdem steigt die temperatur mit der frequenz und das wollte ich nicht mehr riskieren.



So viel Plan haben die Leute aber nicht, die dir da zu was raten.
Skylake ist die modernere Plattform. Haswell ist dagegen Schrottwert.
Und in den nächsten Jahren ändert sich das auch nicht, die moderne Plattform bleibt, und alles was nach Skylake kommt, kann man dann getrost wieder vergessen.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Warum fragst du denn dann in einem Forum nach?
Sowas verstehe ich einfach nicht. Man kauft ein suboptimales System und fragt dann in einem Forum nach, wie das System ist.
Was will man damit erreichen? Zweifel, ob das System gut ist? Dann vielleicht früher fragen.
Oder sucht man Bestätigung?


----------



## Maddrax111 (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*



Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> Warum fragst du denn dann in einem Forum nach?
> Sowas verstehe ich einfach nicht. Man kauft ein suboptimales System und fragt dann in einem Forum nach, wie das System ist.
> Was will man damit erreichen? Zweifel, ob das System gut ist? Dann vielleicht früher fragen.
> Oder sucht man Bestätigung?



Letzteres vermute ich.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*



Threshold schrieb:


> So viel Plan haben die Leute aber nicht, die dir da zu was raten.
> Skylake ist die modernere Plattform. Haswell ist dagegen Schrottwert.
> Und in den nächsten Jahren ändert sich das auch nicht, die moderne Plattform bleibt, und alles was nach Skylake kommt, kann man dann getrost wieder vergessen.


Hey nichts gegen meinen Haswell ja!  

@


----------



## hoffgang (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*



Xeonzocker schrieb:


> Aufrüsten vom system an sich hab ich erstmal eh nicht vor , da ich kein 4k brauche oder besondere features. Den tipp mit der ssd und der ram werde ich verfolgen aber eine umstellung auf eine andere cpu hab ich bisher für ,, noch unnötig,, gehalten. die schnelligkeit sollte n paar jahre reichen und mit 8gb vram sollte die graka auch paar jahre bedient sein und dann gibts eh systeme die 3x so gut sind sag ich mal. Von daher hab ich das so schon vor n paar tagen bestellt und guck mal obs läuft.



Willst du eine ehrliche Meinung?

Wenn das Zeug angekommen ist, poste was du alles vor Dir liegen hast.
Wir machen dir ne Liste was du behältst & was du wieder zurückschickst. Anschließend gibt's ne Beratung & Kaufempfehlungen. Denen folgst du. Daraus wird ein Rechner der dir die beste Leistung für dein Geld bietet, deinen Ansprüchen vollauf genügen wird & Dir als Plattform über Jahre hinweg sehr gute Dienste leisten wird.

DAS ist der Sinn dieses Unterforums.

Versteh mich nicht falsch, deine Kiste wird laufen. Aber dafür ist hier nun mal kein Thread nötig.

@Bastler
Hör doch garnicht auf Tresh. Er hat ja auch indirekt geschrieben dass man alles vergessen soll was nach Skylake kommt


----------



## Threshold (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*



Hobbybastler1997 schrieb:


> Hey nichts gegen meinen Haswell ja!



Wenn du schon einen hast, macht das ja nichts.
Aber ich würde sowas heute doch nicht mehr neu kaufen.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Hör doch garnicht auf Tresh. Er hat ja auch indirekt geschrieben dass man alles vergessen soll was nach Skylake kommt



Natürlich. Weil die CPU Leistung egal ist und es so schnell auch keinen neuen PCH geben wird. Daher ist Kaby Lake genauso egal wie Cannon Lake und Ice Lake wird auch keine Wunder bringen.


----------



## hoffgang (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*



Threshold schrieb:


> Natürlich. Weil die CPU Leistung egal ist und es so schnell auch keinen neuen PCH geben wird. Daher ist Kaby Lake genauso egal wie Cannon Lake und Ice Lake wird auch keine Wunder bringen.



Ahh so wars gemeint.
D'accord!


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*



hoffgang schrieb:


> Willst du eine ehrliche Meinung?
> 
> Wenn das Zeug angekommen ist, poste was du alles vor Dir liegen hast.
> Wir machen dir ne Liste was du behältst & was du wieder zurückschickst. Anschließend gibt's ne Beratung & Kaufempfehlungen. Denen folgst du. Daraus wird ein Rechner der dir die beste Leistung für dein Geld bietet, deinen Ansprüchen vollauf genügen wird & Dir als Plattform über Jahre hinweg sehr gute Dienste leisten wird.
> ...


das was ich zu tresh geschrieben habe war als Scherz gemeint und Tresh meint damit auch nur das es sich nicht mehr loht zu diesem Zeitpunkt darauf zu setzen weil einfach bereits eine neue  Generation raus ist. Das ist das gleiche wie als wenn man sich heute eine neue 480 kauft für 500€(nur ein Beispiel) und dafür aber ne 980 oder fury haben kann. Macht schlicht weg keinen Sinn. Alles was nach Sklylake kommt zielt auf einen geringeren Stromverbrauch außerdem hat Intel sich von Desktop-prozessoren als Haupteinnahmequelle abgewandt da kommt jetzt erst einmal nichts mehr.


----------



## Threshold (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*



hoffgang schrieb:


> Ahh so wars gemeint.
> D'accord!



du musst das mal so sehen.
Der neue PCH, den Intel mit Skylake gebracht hat stellte die größte Neuerung seit 10 Jahren dar.
Davor war der PCH immer der Flaschenhals, gerade im Bezug auf neue Schnittstellen wie USB 3, Sata 3, M.2 und zuletzt USB 3.1
Die neuen Schnittstellen brauchen Bandbreite und das konnten die alten PCH nicht mehr liefern, daher musste was passieren und das ist mit Skylake passiert.
Daher ist Skylake immer vorzuziehen, eben weil die Anbindung klar besser ist.
Ob du nun einen 4790k oder einen 6700k wegen der Leistung kaufst, spielt hingehen keine Rolle, die beiden unterscheiden sich nur minimal. Nur bietet Haswell eben die veraltete Plattform und auf die Plattform kommt es heute an.
Daher ist Kaby Lake und Cannon Lake auch Banane, ist ja immer noch die 1151 Plattform.
Und was Ice Lake in 2-3 Jahren bringen wird, wissen wir nicht. Aber sicher keine großen Sprünge mehr, was Bandbreite angeht.


----------



## hoffgang (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*



Threshold schrieb:


> du musst das mal so sehen.
> Der neue PCH, den Intel mit Skylake gebracht hat stellte die größte Neuerung seit 10 Jahren dar.
> Davor war der PCH immer der Flaschenhals, gerade im Bezug auf neue Schnittstellen wie USB 3, Sata 3, M.2 und zuletzt USB 3.1
> Die neuen Schnittstellen brauchen Bandbreite und das konnten die alten PCH nicht mehr liefern, daher musste was passieren und das ist mit Skylake passiert.
> ...



Ich weiss... ich wollt nur nen Scherz machen...

Erinnert mich an:
Wieviele Deutsche braucht man um eine Glühbirne zu wechseln?


Spoiler



Einen. Wir sind effizient und humorlos!


----------



## Threshold (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Und ich würde sagen, keinen, da Birnen an Bäumen wachsen und in Deutschland nur noch Leuchtmittel verkauft werden.


----------



## Xeonzocker (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Ganz genau das wurde mir auch gesagt dass ein xeon noch völlig ausreichen wird. 

Das mit dem zurückschicken ist ja auch eine option gewesen und ja es war eine bestätigung ob es funktionieren wird. 

Aber danke @hoffgang , die teile die vor mir liegen werden, sind die von oben. 

Für die richtigkeit meiner aussagen bezüglich der cpu nehme ich keine schuld auf mich , da ich auch nur wiedergeben kann , was man mir mitgeteilt hat.


----------



## Xeonzocker (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

ForumHardware: Kaufberatung, Praxis, WissenKomplette Rechner: Zusammenstellung Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD
+ Antworten
Seite 1 von 41234
 Likes Likes:  1
Themen-Optionen
Thema durchsuchen
Thema bewerten
Heute, 11:08 #1
Xeonzocker  Xeonzocker ist gerade online
Schraubenverwechsler(in)
Mitglied seit
12.05.2016
Liest
PCGH.de
Beiträge
8
Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD
Hi leute, bin neu hier und hoffe mir kann jemand helfen. Hab beschlossen mir einen kompletten Rechner zu bauen und selbst einzurichten, da mein ca. 7 jahre alter Laptop immer öfter dem Hitzetod unterliegt. 

Alter laptop: 
HP 625
Windows xp

Neuer geplanter PC: 

-Intel Xeon e3 1231v3 LGA1150
--250€--
-Gigabyte GA-H97-D3H Socket 1150
--95€--
-MSI V308-041R AMD Radeon R9 390 Gaming 8G 
--340€--
-Crucial Ballistix Sport Arbeitsspeicher 8GB (2x 4GB)
--32€--
-Seagate Desktop HDD 1 TB 6gb/s
--48€--
-Crucial BX 100 SSD 250Gb
--70€--
-Alpenföhn brocken eco cpu kühler
--36€--
-Corsair CP-9020076-EU CS Serie CS550M ATX/EPS Modular 80 PLUS Gold 550Watt, Netzteil
--85€--
-Samsung optisches Laufwerk
--16€--
-LG Brenner
--18€--
-Sharkoon VG4 (2x usb 2.0 , 2x usb 3.0) Gehäuse. 
--38€--
-Eizo Foris Fs2434BK : ips panel, full hd 
325€


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*



Xeonzocker schrieb:


> Ganz genau das wurde mir auch gesagt dass ein xeon noch völlig ausreichen wird.
> 
> Das mit dem zurückschicken ist ja auch eine option gewesen und ja es war eine bestätigung ob es funktionieren wird.
> 
> ...



beim nächsten Mal am besten vor dem Kauf einmal hier beraten lassen. Aber keine Sorgen solchne Fehler passieren mal


----------



## Threshold (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*



Xeonzocker schrieb:


> Ganz genau das wurde mir auch gesagt dass ein xeon noch völlig ausreichen wird.
> 
> Das mit dem zurückschicken ist ja auch eine option gewesen und ja es war eine bestätigung ob es funktionieren wird.
> 
> ...



Hast du das System denn schon gekauft oder nicht?


----------



## Xeonzocker (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Welche teile müsste ich denn zurückschicken?


----------



## Xeonzocker (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Das system ist schon bestellt ja.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

dann kannst du es aber doch stornieren


----------



## flotus1 (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Es ist eben ein Unterschied zwischen "reicht noch und funktioniert" und "die passendste Lösung zum besten Preis".
In den Kaufberatungen hier wird letzteres angestrebt, für ersteres muss man wirklich keine Kaufberatung aufmachen.


----------



## Threshold (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*



Xeonzocker schrieb:


> Das system ist schon bestellt ja.



Das verstehe ich nicht.
Wieso kaufst du etwas und fragt hinterher nach, ob das gut ist?


----------



## Xeonzocker (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Weil ich ziemlich sicher war, dass ich ein stärkeres system nicht brauch und dass es teurer wäre. Außerdem war das mit dem forum ne spontane idee. Der grund war, damit ich weiß ob ich vlt was zurück schicken soll, wenn es preislich insgesamt was besseres gibt. Und weil ich wissen wollte ob es programm interne probleme geben wird bzw. Ob die komponenten inkompatibel sind.


----------



## Pladdaah (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

ich liebe die Leute, die  sich was bestellen und nachher in nem Forum nachfragen, ob das so passt (wegen Zweifel/Bestätigungsdrang?) und dann keinen Milimeter davon abweichen, weil sie zu stolz sind ihre möglichen Fehler einzustehen - Herrlich 

Nein ganz im Ernst -  lass dich hier beraten und schick ggf. das Zeugs zurück (kostet eh nix); so ersparst du dir einiges and Geld und Nerven und hast länger was davon! 

PS: Nicht zu ernst nehmen


----------



## Xeonzocker (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Kein problem aber welche cpu würdet ihr denn nehmen für ein 1000€ rechner?


----------



## Xeonzocker (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Bzw. Würde diese konstellation nicht für die nächsten 4jahre reichen, um spiele zumindest auf mittlerer grafik zu zocken?
Wenn nein dann bitte begründen.


----------



## Xanten (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Du willst uns echt Arbeit machen. Ließt Du eigentlich auch DeinenThread? Der Xeon ist eine veraltete Plattform. Punkt! Keiner sollte 2016 noch ein veraltetes System sich zulegen, mit der Absicht, das es 4-6 Jahre hält. Außerdem sind Deine "mittleren Details" abhängig von der verwendeten Graka und den Spieleentwicklern. Seltener von der CPU.
mfg


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

hab dir doch die KOnfi geschickt das ist das was man nehmen würde  mehr macht bei deinem Anwendungsbereich auch keinen SInn


----------



## Trash123 (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Ich würde dir einen I7 6700k empfehlen, da hast du die nächsten Jahre eine potente CPU mit der Möglichkeit zu oc'en.


----------



## Pladdaah (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*



Trash123 schrieb:


> Ich würde dir einen I7 6700k empfehlen, da hast du die nächsten Jahre eine potente CPU mit der Möglichkeit zu oc'en.



Wenn der 6700er nicht mehr reicht, macht ein 6700k den Braten auch wieder nicht fett 

N 6500er  sollte bei dem Budget doch reichen


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

der 6700k hat nen deutlich höheren takt und wenn dem die Puste ausgeht kann man durch oc nochmal 25% raus holen folglich kostenersparnis da man nicht wieder auf ne neue Plattform umsteigen muss

i5 konfi:
i5 konfi Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
i7 konfi:
1000€ Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Xeonzocker (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Ok gut dann müsste ich also 
Cpu ram netzteil mainboard lüfter und ssd zurückschicken.


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*



Xeonzocker schrieb:


> Weil ich ziemlich sicher war, dass ich ein stärkeres system nicht brauch und dass es teurer wäre. Außerdem war das mit dem forum ne spontane idee. Der grund war, damit ich weiß ob ich vlt was zurück schicken soll, wenn es preislich insgesamt was besseres gibt. Und weil ich wissen wollte ob es programm interne probleme geben wird bzw. Ob die komponenten inkompatibel sind.



Dein System ist ja nicht schlecht, nur eben setzt du auf eine veraltete Plattform.
Sofern dir das aber reicht, musst du das nicht umtauschen. Einfach behalten und gut.
Und wenn du das nächste Mal was aufrüsten oder umbauen willst, fragst du vorher nach.


----------



## Xeonzocker (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Das ist jetzt die frage soll ich es auf den ordentlichen stand halten damit man in 6jahren noch spiele auf sehr hohen einstellungen spielen kann. Oder  lass ich es so und kauf mir dann in 3~4jahren ein komplett besseres system. ?


----------



## Xeonzocker (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Mal ne ehrliche frage: wie lange wird das system, so wie es geplant war, die kommenden spiele zumindest auf hohen einstellungen packen?


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

du wirst auch in 6 jahren noch mit diesem System auf max Settings spielen können es sei denn es passiert ein Wunder das einzige was dafür alle paar Jährchen getauscht werden muss ist die Grafikkarte. Was wir dir nur damit sagen wollten ist das man immer auf die neueste Plattform setzt und nicht auf einen toten Sockel. Der Xeon ist nicht schlecht das auf gar keinen Fall


----------



## Xeonzocker (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh danke und ich mach mir schon innerlich die hölle heiß xD. Gut dann behalt ich es. Aber ich habs verstanden das mit der neuen plattform. Mir war ja klar dass man das system nicht weiter aufrüsten kann bezüglich der cpu (falls ihr das mit tote plattform meint also die 1150)und das es halt nicht die neueste ausstattung hat. Aber dass die gpu noch gewechselt werden könnte würde mich freuen. Dann brauch ich mir kein stress zu machen ^^


----------



## Xeonzocker (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Wahrscheinlich auch wegen energieeffizienz lautstärke wärmeentwicklung , dass man deshalb noch mal auf ne neue plattform setzt nehme ich an oder?


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*



Xeonzocker schrieb:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh danke und ich mach mir schon innerlich die hölle heiß xD. Gut dann behalt ich es. Aber ich habs verstanden das mit der neuen plattform. Mir war ja klar dass man das system nicht weiter aufrüsten kann bezüglich der cpu (falls ihr das mit tote plattform meint also die 1150)und das es halt nicht die neueste ausstattung hat. Aber dass die gpu noch gewechselt werden könnte würde mich freuen. Dann brauch ich mir kein stress zu machen ^^


Also der Xeon ist ja quasi ein Haswell I7 bloß eben ohne die Möglichkeit zu übertakten und da Intel vorerst beschlossen hat lediglich an der Effizienz der CPUs zu arbeiten wird sich da auch erst mal einige Zeit nichts mehr tun. Ende des Jahres kommen die neuen Prozessoren von AMD das könnte noch einmal interessant werden, für die Leute die aufrüsten wollen aber das wars dann auch schon.

Und um auf deine Frage zu antworten (bitte nutze die "Bearbeiten" Funktion Doppelposts sind hier leider ungern gesehen) Skylake also die neue Plattform hat einen verbesserten heatspreader das ist gerade für Menschen wie mich die gerne einmal Übertakten interessant, da man dort auf bessere Temperaturen kommt auf die Lautstärke hat die erst einmal direkt keinen Einfluss lediglisch der eben erwähnte Heatspreader könnte dafür sorgen, das der Kühler weniger arbeiten muss. Der boxed Kühler bleibt aber dennoch misst und sollte in der Regel ersetzt werden in deinem Fall ist das nicht zwingend nötig hattest du dir einen Kühler bestellt?


----------



## Xeonzocker (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Ja von vornherein sind nur 40€ von daher hab ich gesagt ,,egal drauf damit,,


----------



## Xeonzocker (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Aber die grafikkarte kann auch später echt noch umgetauscht werden oder ist sie dann nicht mehr mit der jetzigen cpu oder dem mainboard kompatibel?


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

ok dann wirst du sowohl in Temparuteren und acuh Lautstärke keine Probleme bekommen


----------



## Jimiblu (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*



Xeonzocker schrieb:


> Aber die grafikkarte kann auch später echt noch umgetauscht werden oder ist sie dann nicht mehr mit der jetzigen cpu oder dem mainboard kompatibel?


solange sich die schnittstelle (also pcie) nicht ändert, sollte jede zukünftige karte passen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*



Threshold schrieb:


> Skylake ist die modernere Plattform. Haswell ist dagegen Schrottwert.


Wohl kaum 

Geht es um einen Spielerechner, ist der i5-5675C weiterhin das Mass der Dinge: Niemand braucht die SSD mit 4 x PCIe 3.0, wenn man nicht riesige Datenmengen transpoertiert.
70,-€ Board: ASRock Z97 Anniversary Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
250,-€ CPU: Intel Core i5-5675C, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Xeonzocker (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Schon witzig wie die meinung von mehreren leuten in unterschiedliche richtung gehen. Dabei sollte man meinen technik sei berechenbar und habe deshalb nur die eine richtige meinung. XD


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wohl kaum
> 
> Geht es um einen Spielerechner, ist der i5-5675C weiterhin das Mass der Dinge: Niemand braucht die SSD mit 4 x PCIe 3.0, wenn man nicht riesige Datenmengen transpoertiert.
> 70,-€ Board: ASRock Z97 Anniversary Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 250,-€ CPU: Intel Core i5-5675C, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


die Plattform ist tot mehr gibt es dazu nicht zu sagen.


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wohl kaum
> 
> Geht es um einen Spielerechner, ist der i5-5675C weiterhin das Mass der Dinge: Niemand braucht die SSD mit 4 x PCIe 3.0, wenn man nicht riesige Datenmengen transpoertiert.
> 70,-€ Board: ASRock Z97 Anniversary Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 250,-€ CPU: Intel Core i5-5675C, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Wen interessiert die CPU Leistung?
Es geht um die Plattform.


----------



## Xeonzocker (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Dann müsste ich nur noch 16gb rein bauen. wie ist das mit dem board da gibts ja 4steckplätze wie funktioniert dieses system bezüglich dual channel ? Ich glaub nicht dass ich alle 4plätze belegen kann oder?


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Klar kannst du das das ist gar kein Problem sollten nur eben der gleiche RAM sein


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*



Xeonzocker schrieb:


> Schon witzig wie die meinung von mehreren leuten in unterschiedliche richtung gehen. Dabei sollte man meinen technik sei berechenbar und habe deshalb nur die eine richtige meinung. XD


Jede Technik ermöglicht etwas und hat Kosten. Skylake ist als Plattform natürlich viel besser, aber benötigst Du die neuen Möglichkeiten?
Es geht um die Anbindung der SSD:
Skylake ermöglicht diese: Samsung SSD SM951-NVMe 256GB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Haswell diese: Samsung SSD 850 Evo 500GB, SATA Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Ich halte die neuen schnellen SSDs einfach noch viel zu teuer für das, was sie bieten.

Dazu ist die Broadwell i5-5675C einem i5-6600K in allem überlegen. Darum würde ich heute immer noch einen Haswell i5 in Betracht ziehen,
 hängt vom Einsatzszenario ab. Zusammen mit dem 70,-€ Mainboard mit Z97 Chip gibt es preiswerte und sehr Leistungsfähige Kombinationen. 
Es muss nicht immer ein i7-6700K sein, auch wenn es eine rundum gute, schnelle und empfehlenswerte CPU ist, aber schon empfindlich teuer.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Wie viel Prozent sind das? 5% vielleicht und dafür dann auf DDR3 setzen das lohnt sich doch nicht mehr...


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Jede Technik ermöglicht etwas und hat Kosten. Skylake ist als Plattform natürlich viel besser, aber benötigst Du die neuen Möglichkeiten?
> Es geht um die Anbindung der SSD:
> Skylake ermöglicht diese: Samsung SSD SM951-NVMe 256GB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Haswell diese: Samsung SSD 850 Evo 500GB, SATA Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Ich halte die neuen schnellen SSDs einfach noch viel zu teuer für das, was sie bieten.



Du musst mal berücksichtigen, wie lange heute eine Plattform genutzt wird. Das können schon mal 6 Jahre und mehr sein und wenn du in ein paar Jahren auf den M.2 Zug aufspringen willst, kannst du das nicht, weil deine Plattform für den Arsch ist.
Daher ist es heute einfach unsinnig, noch den alten Schrott zu kaufen.

Ich hab mir vorhin mal das Handbuch des Asus X99 Deluxe II angeschaut.
Was da alles shared ist, ist kaum auszuhalten. Echt erschreckend und zeigt, wie veraltet der X99 Chipsatz tatsächlich ist. 
Nur dauert es dort noch eine Weile, ehe die Skylake Plattform auch dort einziehen wird.


----------



## Xeonzocker (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Werden alle 4ram bänke angesprochen und benutzt oder kann ich jeweils nur bank 1und3 oder bank 2und 4 benutzen weil sonst würde es ja keinen sinn machen alle 4bännke zu belegen.


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*



Xeonzocker schrieb:


> Werden alle 4ram bänke angesprochen und benutzt oder kann ich jeweils nur bank 1und3 oder bank 2und 4 benutzen weil sonst würde es ja keinen sinn machen alle 4bännke zu belegen.



Natürlich kannst du alle 4 Bänke nutzen, du hast aber immer nur Dual Channel.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

2400er DDR 3 ist nun wirklich nicht schlecht, aber Du hast recht, mit einen Braodwell sollte man 1,5V Spannung nicht überschreiten und dagegen sind 3000er DDR4 dann schon im Vorteil. Aber um wieviele Prozent reden wir als "gefühlter" Leistungsgewinn? Vor allem bekommt man DDR3 gebraucht nachgeschmissen oder hat ihn noch selber rumfliegen. 

Es ist alles eine Frage des Geldes, was man ausgeben will.



Threshold schrieb:


> ..Daher ist es heute einfach unsinnig, noch den alten Schrott zu kaufen....


Du  bist immer so hart und schwarz-weiss in Deinen Formulierungen.  Natürlich bietet Skylake mehr, aber wer nutzt es zum Spielen und ein  wenig Videobearbeiten? In 90% der Fällen würde ich auch einen Skylake  empfehlen, inzwischen ist der Preis nicht mehr höher als bei Haswell,  DDR4 RAM ist total günstig geworden und auch die Mainboardpreise haben  sich eingependelt. Es geht nur noch um den ganz speziellen Broadwell i5.  Der wäre aktuell ganz nett, um eine erträgliche iGP zu haben und damit  die Monate zu überbrücken, bis es Polaris im Handel gibt.

War doch nur ein Gedanke... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> 2400er DDR 3 ist nun wirklich nicht schlecht, aber Du hast recht, mit einen Braodwell sollte man 1,5V Spannung nicht überschreiten und dagegen sind 3000er DDR4 dann schon im Vorteil. Aber um wieviele Prozent reden wir als "gefühlter" Leistungsgewinn? Vor allem bekommt man DDR3 gebraucht nachgeschmissen oder hat ihn noch selber rumfliegen.
> 
> Es ist alles eine Frage des Geldes, was man ausgeben will.


die Plattformen kosten gleich viel wenn man einen Neubau macht sollte man auch das neueste setzen. Warum auf ein altes Pferd setzen wenn man für das gleiche Geld ein frischeres flotteres haben kann


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Na ja, ob du nun 2400er DDR3 oder 3000er DDR4 nimmst, ist recht Banane.
Bei 1151 ist das nun mal so, dass der halt DDR4 hat, daher kaufst du DDR4, aber niemand kommt auf die Idee wegen RAM eine Plattform zu wechseln.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Eben.


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Und irgendwann kommt eine Plattform, die DDR5 haben wird, dann wird eben DDR5 gekauft. 

Und wenn ich schaue, wie günstig DDR4 schon geworden ist. Wenn ich bedenke, was ich damals für meinen RAM bezahlt habe -- meine Fresse.


----------



## Xeonzocker (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Ok wie darf ich mir das vorstellen mit dem  dual channel und 4ram bänke ? Wie werden die im system angesprochen und genutzt ?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Immer paarweise zwei, wenn es paarweise gleiche sind. Der Speicher-Controller spricht entweder das eine Paar an, oder das andere.


----------



## Xeonzocker (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Dann kann man doch nicht alle 4 bänke benutzen wenn ich zb. 4ram x4gb einsetze . Oder?


----------



## flotus1 (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Doch, der Speicher steht jederzeit komplett zur Verfügung. Der Speichercontroller regelt das schon. Als Anwender muss man darüber nichts wissen und bekommt davon auch nichts mit.


----------



## Xeonzocker (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Ok dann hat man mir da auch wieder unsinn erzählt. Nämlich dass man entweder nur 1/2 oder 3/4 nutzen kann


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

ok also falls du wieder fragen haben solltest frag hier nach nichts gegen deine Leute aber die scheinen so auf dem Trip ala LPmitKev zu sein


----------



## Xeonzocker (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Dann kann ich jetzt zum ersten mal skyrim auf ultra settings probieren. Denn mein alter hp laptop stürtzt mitlerweile schon ab wenn er eine system überprüfung von kaspersky machen will.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

ja dann ist aber entweder das System nicht in Ordnung sprich sollte man neu aufsetzen oder aber die hardware hat einen Knacks weg. Ersteres, wäre natürlich besser.


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*



Xeonzocker schrieb:


> Ok wie darf ich mir das vorstellen mit dem  dual channel und 4ram bänke ? Wie werden die im system angesprochen und genutzt ?



Dual Channel bedeutet eben, dass zwei Kanäle zusammen geschaltet sind. Bei 4 RAM Bänke hast du eben 2x Dual Channel.
Entscheidet ist, dass in beiden Kanälen die gleiche Menge an RAM ist, dann funktioniert Dual Channel.


----------



## Xeonzocker (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Ich sag nur saturn berautung daumen runter naja egal xD


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Du hast dich bei Saturn beraten lassen?


----------



## Adi1 (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*



Threshold schrieb:


> Du hast dich bei Saturn beraten lassen?



So schlecht ist die nicht


----------



## Xeonzocker (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Pakete sind angekommen ich warte nur noch auf graka mainboard und satakabel . Gibt es noch zusätzliche kabel die ich brauch oder müsste alles enthalten sein?


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

ja gut die Herren kannst du auch vergessen die haben überhaupt keine ahnung einer dieser Vollpfosten hat meinem Kumpel vor zwei jahren(er wollte ein neues gehäuse da die Grafikkarte nicht rein passte) hat im doch allem Ernstes empfohlen den Kühler der Grafikkarte abzumontieren, darüber lachen wir noch heute


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Kabel brauchst du nicht weiter.


----------



## Maddrax111 (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*



Threshold schrieb:


> Dual Channel bedeutet eben, dass zwei Kanäle zusammen geschaltet sind. Bei 4 RAM Bänke hast du eben 2x Dual Channel.
> Entscheidet ist, dass in beiden Kanälen die gleiche Menge an RAM ist, dann funktioniert Dual Channel.



Können die Intel Controller das nicht schon seit längerem auch asynchron mit unterschiedlichen RAM Mengen wo nur die gemeinsame Menge Dual läuft.


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*



Maddrax111 schrieb:


> Können die Intel Controller das nicht schon seit längerem auch asynchron mit unterschiedlichen RAM Mengen wo nur die gemeinsame Menge Dual läuft.



Das hat mit Intel nichts zu tun, das liegt schlicht am Prinzip. 
Du musst in Kanal 1 die gleiche Menge RAM drin haben wie in Kanal 2. Das können eben 2x4GB in einem Kanal und 1x8 Gb im anderen Kanal sein. Das läuft dann mit Dual Channel.
Da man aber in der Regel immer Kits kauft, fällt das nicht weiter auf. Wer also ein 2x4Gb Kit hat, kauft einfach noch ein 2x4Gb Kit und gut.


----------



## flotus1 (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Ein bisschen hängt es schon mit Intel zusammen.
Praktisch alle CPU-Mainboard-Kombinationen der letzten paar Jahre die eine Intel-CPU verwenden können asymmetrischen dual-channel.
Sehr viele CPU-Mainboard-Kombinationen aus dem gleichen Zeitraum die eine AMD-CPU verwenden können es nicht.
Ob das jetzt die Schuld von AMD selbst oder der Boardpartner ist sei mal dahingestellt. Sagen wir einfach es besteht eine positive Korrelation zwischen AMD und nicht unterstütztem asymmetrischen dual-channel


----------



## Xeonzocker (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Ok danke  ich hoffe ich kann auch auf eure hilfe bauen beim system mit der einrichtung. 

Zum thema kompatibilität dachte ich mir , warum die firmen nicht gleich die plattformen und systeme auf einem level entwickelt damit man keine probleme hat und alles mit allem verbinden kann. Aber ich glaub dann würden die meisten nur auf ein system bauen und das würde vlt eine firma benachteiligen.


----------



## flotus1 (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Das läuft in etwa so ab:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

das ist nicht schwer ansonsten gibt es genug Videos wie man einen Rechner zusammenbaut hier als Beispiel WIE MAN EINEN PC BAUT! Part #1 - YouTube die Playlist ist aber leider noch nicht vollständig


----------



## Maddrax111 (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*



flotus1 schrieb:


> Ein bisschen hängt es schon mit Intel zusammen.
> Praktisch alle CPU-Mainboard-Kombinationen der letzten paar Jahre die eine Intel-CPU verwenden können asymmetrischen dual-channel.
> Sehr viele CPU-Mainboard-Kombinationen aus dem gleichen Zeitraum die eine AMD-CPU verwenden können es nicht.
> Ob das jetzt die Schuld von AMD selbst oder der Boardpartner ist sei mal dahingestellt. Sagen wir einfach es besteht eine positive Korrelation zwischen AMD und nicht unterstütztem asymmetrischen dual-channel



Hätte ich das also richtig im Kopf das auch asynchron geht z. B  6 und 8 GB und 6 GB im Dual laufen und die restlichen 2 im Single.


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Nein, das geht nicht. Die RAM Menge muss pro Kanal identisch sein.
Ist sie das nicht, ist Single Channel angesagt.


----------



## flotus1 (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Threshold, da liegst du falsch. Asymmetrischer dual-channel funktioniert und ist mittlerweile ein alter Hut.


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Hab ich noch nie gesehen, dass ein 6Gb riegel und ein 8Gb riegel im Dual Channel laufen, wobei 2Gb dann Singel ist.


----------



## drebbin (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Treshold liegt nicht falsch. Ihr meint nämlich beide dasselbe.
Dual Chanel ist aktiv sobald mehr als ein Kanal belegt ist. Kompletter DC ist automatisch sobald in jedem Kanal die gleiche Speicherkapazität vorhanden ist.  Es ist egal wieviele Riegel in jedem Kanal liegen,


----------



## Maddrax111 (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Wenn ich Thresh richtig verstehe meint das es bei unterschiedlicher Kapazität gar kein Dual gibt sondern nur Single und das wäre falsch.

PS
Mir ist gerade eingefallen das in einem der letzten PCGH Hefte 2015 ein Schaubild war das Dual auch mit unterschiedlicher Kapazität geht mit der Menge die am kleinsten ist , auch unabhängig von der Anzahl der Riegel.


----------



## flotus1 (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*



Threshold schrieb:


> Hab ich noch nie gesehen, dass ein 6Gb riegel und ein 8Gb riegel im Dual Channel laufen, wobei 2Gb dann Singel ist.



Dann probier es doch mal aus (mit einer CPU-Mainboard-Kombination die es unterstützt).
Oder lies es nach, schon der Wikipedia-Artikel dazu erklärt es. Dual Channel – Wikipedia


----------



## drebbin (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Wurde in der PCGH sogar in einem Video was öfters auf der HP zu sehen ist nachgestellt. Ram der "zu viel" ist wird single angesprochen.


----------



## Xeonzocker (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Ich werd mir einfach ein zusätzliches 2x4gb kit kaufen mit dem zusammen bau ist kein problem da hab ich schon videos gesehen aber  das thema mit der software bzw. Dem bios .... da kann man so viel verändern und falsch machen.


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*



Maddrax111 schrieb:


> Wenn ich Thresh richtig verstehe meint das es bei unterschiedlicher Kapazität gar kein Dual gibt sondern nur Single und das wäre falsch.



Ich hab gesagt, dass die Menge an RAM pro Kanal gleich sein muss, dabei ist es egal, ob im ersten Kanal 2x 4GB drin sind und im zweiten dann ein 8Gb Riegel.
Die Menge ist bei beiden gleich, nämlich 8GB. Ergo laufen sie im Dual Channel, auch wenns insgesamt 3 Riegel sind.


----------



## flotus1 (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Also hast du jetzt etwas Neues gelernt oder nicht?


----------



## Maddrax111 (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hab gesagt, dass die Menge an RAM pro Kanal gleich sein muss, dabei ist es egal, ob im ersten Kanal 2x 4GB drin sind und im zweiten dann ein 8Gb Riegel.
> Die Menge ist bei beiden gleich, nämlich 8GB. Ergo laufen sie im Dual Channel, auch wenns insgesamt 3 Riegel sind.



Eben nicht ganz richtig. Wenn in Kanal A ein 2GB Riegel und ein 4GB Riegel stecken und in Kanal B 2*4 GB, dann laufen 6 GB im Dualchannel und die überzähligen 2 GB in Kanal B im Singlemodus. Also muss die RAM Menge nicht gleich sein um Dualmodus zu haben.

Außer Frage natürlich das eine einheitliche Bestückung den Idealfall darstellt.


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*



Maddrax111 schrieb:


> Eben nicht ganz richtig. Wenn in Kanal A ein 2GB Riegel und ein 4GB Riegel stecken und in Kanal B 2*4 GB, dann laufen 6 GB im Dualchannel und die überzähligen 2 GB in Kanal B im Singlemodus. Also muss die RAM Menge nicht gleich sein um Dualmodus zu haben.



Das kannst du sicher mit einer Quelle belegen, oder?


----------



## flotus1 (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Quelle wurde schon im Thread genannt. Beispiele mit Praxisrelevanz sind Notebooks mit aufgelötetem RAM und freien DIMM-Slots wie beispielsweise das Lenovo Thinkpad T440s das bei mir auf dem Tisch steht. 4GB aufgelötet, 8GB im Slot -> asymmetrischer dual-channel.


----------



## Maddrax111 (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Dual Channel Asymmetric[

Obwohl beide Speicherkanäle bestückt sind, würde ohne Flex-Memory-Technologie der Speichercontroller nur langsame Single-Channel-Zugriffe durchführen.[3]

Befinden sich in den beiden Kanälen Speichermodule mit unterschiedlichen Gesamtkapazitäten, wie zum Beispiel 512 MByte und 256 MByte, können durch die Flex-Mode-Technologie dennoch schnelle Dual-Channel-Speicherzugriffe (128 Bit) durchgeführt werden. Das erfolgt jedoch nur im gemeinsamen Speicheradressbereich von 256 MByte. Der restliche Speicher von 256 MByte des 512 MByte-Moduls arbeitet weiter nur im Single-Channel-Modus.
ChA DIMM0 512 MB
ChA DIMM1 0 MB
ChB DIMM0 0 MB
ChB DIMM1 256 MB

Im folgenden Beispiel arbeitet die Hälfte des Speichers von Kanal A (512 MB) im Single Mode mit 64 Bit, die restlichen 512 MB von Kanal A sowie die 512 MB von Kanal B im Dual Channel Mode mit 128 Bit:
ChA DIMM0 512 MB
ChA DIMM1 512 MB
ChB DIMM0 0 MB
ChB DIMM1 512 MB

Dual Channel – Wikipedia

Ich bin gerade nicht zu Hause aber in einem der letzten PCGH Hefte 2015, ich glaube es war die Novemberausgabe waren Tips zur Performanceverbesserung am PC, darunter auch RAM wo das auch mit Schaubild erklärt wurde. Kann das gerne nachher nachsehen.

Und Drebbin hat ja auf Seite 11 schon die PCGH Videos zu dem Thema erwähnt.


----------



## Xeonzocker (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Leute leute leute ich werd einfach den ideal fall verwenden und 4x4gb einbauen. Jetzt hab ich aber noch ne frage:

 hab den monitor vor mir stehen . Kanns sein dass der erst über den rechner konfiguriert werden muss bevor er auch ohne an zb. Die ps3 ran kann.


----------



## flotus1 (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

4x4GB ist nicht unbedingt der Idealfall. 2x8GB dual-rank wäre besser, aber nur falls dich Speicher-Benchmarks interessieren. Jedenfalls könntest du so leichter aufrüsten.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*



Xeonzocker schrieb:


> Leute leute leute ich werd einfach den ideal fall verwenden und 4x4gb einbauen. Jetzt hab ich aber noch ne frage:
> 
> hab den monitor vor mir stehen . Kanns sein dass der erst über den rechner konfiguriert werden muss bevor er auch ohne an zb. Die ps3 ran kann.


Eigentlich nicht der funktioniert wie ein Fernseher anschließen und Spaß haben. Oder gibt es irgendwelche Probleme?

Gesendet von meinem E6653 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Xeonzocker (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Naja ich kann zwar zwischen hdmi 1 /2 und dvi wechseln aber helligkeit kann ich nicht einstellen und mein lappy bild kann ich nicht auf den monitor übertragen brauche wohl hdmi kabel aber welches soll ich für die r9 390 nehmen? Hab gehört displayport wär besser.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Da müssen unten knöpfe sein da kommst du ins menü

Gesendet von meinem E6653 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Xeonzocker (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

*signal* *audio up* *audio down* und *on/off* mehr kann man nur über die fernbedienung steuern aber irwie klappt nix. Monitor ist der eizo foris fs 2434bk


----------



## Xeonzocker (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Vorallem : bei all den paketen kams mir vor wie weihnachten xD. *paket aufreiß*
Ich glaub diese vorfreude ist bei allen gamer so oder? ^^


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*



flotus1 schrieb:


> Quelle wurde schon im Thread genannt. Beispiele mit Praxisrelevanz sind Notebooks mit aufgelötetem RAM und freien DIMM-Slots wie beispielsweise das Lenovo Thinkpad T440s das bei mir auf dem Tisch steht. 4GB aufgelötet, 8GB im Slot -> asymmetrischer dual-channel.



Ja, aber ist das tatsächlich Dual Channel oder gaukelt dir das nur CPUz vor?
Testen kannst du das nur, wenn du einen RAM Benchmark machst.


----------



## flotus1 (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Alter! Ich habe erst einmal in meinem Leben jemanden getroffen der sich dermaßen quer stellt eine neue Information zu verarbeiten.
Ja, asymmetrischer dual-channel funktioniert mit voller Bandbreite und entsprechenden Resultaten in Benchmarks und Anwendungen.


----------



## Xeonzocker (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Welches kabel soll ich jetzt kaufen ?was würdet ihr mir raten bezüglich der verbindung des monitors und der r9 390 ?


----------



## Xanten (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*



flotus1 schrieb:


> Alter! Ich habe erst einmal in meinem Leben jemanden getroffen der sich dermaßen quer stellt eine neue Information zu verarbeiten.
> Ja, asymmetrischer dual-channel funktioniert mit voller Bandbreite und entsprechenden Resultaten in Benchmarks und Anwendungen.


Hab noch mal was zum Thema "Dualchannel" gefunden  Arbeitsspeicher: Dual Channel richtig konfigurieren (PCGH-Basiswissen) [Special der Woche]
mfG


----------



## Xeonzocker (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Das ist cool richtig verständlich erklärt allerdings scheint man ja an 24gb/s nicht vorbei zu kommen egal ob man 2x4gb oder 4x4gb im dualchannel laufen lässt. Aber es geht wohl nur um die effizienz der ram bänke im system.


----------



## Xeonzocker (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Und zur ssd war die in ordnung? Wenn ja welche programme sollte ich darauf ablegen? Möchte die karte nicht zu voll stopfen da , wie schon jemand gesagt hat , dass die sonst langsamer als die hdd wird.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

die BX 100 ist als systemfestplatte geeigne mehr nicht wenn da viel drauf geschrieben wird ist sie sogar langsamer als deine HDD  die würde ich zurück schicken


----------



## Threshold (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*



flotus1 schrieb:


> Alter! Ich habe erst einmal in meinem Leben jemanden getroffen der sich dermaßen quer stellt eine neue Information zu verarbeiten.
> Ja, asymmetrischer dual-channel funktioniert mit voller Bandbreite und entsprechenden Resultaten in Benchmarks und Anwendungen.



Alter, und ich habe noch nie einen gesehen, der einfach nicht in der Lage ist, den Unterschied zwischen tatsächlich Dual Channel und gefakten Dual Channel zu erkennen.


----------



## Maddrax111 (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*



Threshold schrieb:


> Alter, und ich habe noch nie einen gesehen, der einfach nicht in der Lage ist, den Unterschied zwischen tatsächlich Dual Channel und gefakten Dual Channel zu erkennen.



Was ist denn daran gefaked wenn ein Teil der zur Verfügung stehenden RAM Kapazität nur im Singlemodus arbeitet?


----------



## Threshold (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*



Maddrax111 schrieb:


> Was ist denn daran gefaked wenn ein Teil der zur Verfügung stehenden RAM Kapazität nur im Singlemodus arbeitet?



Nein, mir geht es um CPUz an sich -- denn viele schauen da drauf und freuen sich.
Da steht gerne mal im Register RAM, dass Dual Channel aktiv ist, aber in Wirklichkeit ist es gar nicht aktiv.
Das kannst du dann mit einem RAM Benchmark feststellen, obn Dual Channel wirklich aktiv ist oder ob dir das System nur vorgaukelt, dass es läuft.

Ich hab doch auch nichts dagegen, wenn jemand sagt, dass es auch mit so einer und so einer Konfiguration funktioniert.
Ich hatte den PCGh Artikel aber so in Erinnerung, dass man die gleiche Menge RAM in den beiden Kanälen braucht, denn sonst funktioniert das eben nicht.
Und das ist eben dann wiederum das, was ich mit CPUz und Fake Dual Channel sage. Das Programm sagt dir, dass es Dual Channel ist, aber in Wirklichkeit ist es gar nicht aktiv, weil eben was nicht passt.
Und das muss man dann ermitteln.
Bei Zeiten teste ich das mal, wenn ich wieder was zusammenschraube, dann weiß ich es genau.


----------



## flotus1 (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*



Threshold schrieb:


> Alter, und ich habe noch nie einen gesehen, der einfach nicht in der Lage ist, den Unterschied zwischen tatsächlich Dual Channel und gefakten Dual Channel zu erkennen.



Das heißt seit über einem Jahrzeht belügt die Computerindustrie alle Kunden bezüglich asymmetrischem dual-channel und du bist der erste der es erkennt. Benchmarks wurden gefaked, Treiber umgeschrieben damit sie trotz nicht vorhandenem dual-channel mit integrierten Grafikkarten Frameraten zulassen die sonst nur bei dual-channel funktionieren. Na herzlichen Glückwunsch Messias


----------



## Threshold (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Wenn du das nicht verstehst, dann lass es halt.


----------



## flotus1 (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Ich verstehe was genau nicht?
Du bist übrigens der einzige der hier irgendwas von CPU-Z erwähnt hat. Darum geht es gar nicht.
Deine Ignoranz gegenüber dir unbekannten Sachverhalten ist verblüffend. Jetzt weiß ich auch wieder warum es sinnlos ist mit dir zu diskutieren. Was du nicht kennst existiert nicht, deine Meinung ist von Beginn an unumstößlich.
Bis vor 2 Tagen hattest du noch nie etwas von asymmetrischem dual-channel gehört. Und jetzt ohne dich auch nur ansatzweise darüber zu informieren behauptest du nach wie vor dass es nicht funktioniert und alles "fake" sei. Wie hast du dir denn mit der Einstellung überhaupt irgend welche Kenntnisse aneignen können?


----------



## Threshold (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Die Sache wurde mal im PCGH Artikel angesprochen.
Nach CPUz liegt Dual Channel an, war aber nicht der Fall.
Wie gesagt, wenn du es nicht verstehst, dann lass es. Bringt den TS nicht weiter.


----------



## Xeonzocker (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

In dem video wurde doch alles erklärt über ram und den einzelnen kanälen .... wo ist das problem?


----------



## Xeonzocker (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Das video sagt aus, dass man drauf achten sollte dass in jedem kanal die gleiche größe drin sein soll zb. K1/2= 4gb
; K2/2 =4gb ; K1/1 =4gb ; K2/1=4gb 
Am besten noch mit gleicher frequenz. Sollte das nicht der fall sein ist er weiter im dual channel aber bei ungleicher gewichtung gibt es ab und an nicht die volle sondern nur ich sag mal 70% der ,,maximalen frequenz,,.


----------



## Xeonzocker (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

bin fertig mit zusammenbau nach geschlagenen 8h xD.
wie kann man bilder hochladen damit ihr euch einen blick verschaffen könnt?


----------



## Threshold (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Du klickst auf Erweiternd und kannst dann unter Anhänge Bilder hochladen.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...-how-bilderupload-im-forum-version-2-1-a.html


----------



## Xeonzocker (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

so hab mal paar fotos gemacht .  zur installation: 1. cpu und lüfter montage (wärmeleitpaste hab ich über die komplette cpu blende gestrichen dicke ca. halber millimeter kann auch weniger sein) und einstecken der ramriegel. 
2. verschrauben des mainboards am gehäuse (abstandshalter waren schon vorinstalliert von sharkoon aus )
3. netzteil eingebaut und alle typ 3 stecker verbaut .
4. gehäuselüfter an sys fan 1 und sys fan 3 angeschlossen
5. front panels ans mainboard angeschlossen
6. 3sata kabel am mainboard verbaut 4. folgt noch .
7. usb 3.0 und breites strom kabel ans mainboard angeschlossen und das cpu stromkabel angeschlossen.
8. Grafikkarte verbaut und mit 8 pin und 6 pin stromkabel angeschlossen.
9. sata strom kabel an vorverbaute hdd, ssd und 2 laufwerke installiert.
10. sata daten kabel an hdd, ssd und 2 laufwerke installiert (das 4. kabel kommt noch).
11. mit kabelbinder aufgeräumt.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

ich glaube am Kabelmanagment kann man noch etwas machen und aufräumen ansonsten sieht das doch schon mal gut aus. War das Netzteil auch schon mit in der Bestellung drin? kommt mir irgendwie so unbekannt vor


----------



## Threshold (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Hast du auch eine größere Auflösung anzubieten?


----------



## Xeonzocker (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Nur full hd  ich könnte aber n 4k monitor kaufen. 
Ich wollte aber jetzt wissen ob ich was vergessen hab. Nicht dass es dann hinterher zum kurzschluss kommt oder fehlerhaft gesetzte strom anschlüsse die mir das system zerstören.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

er redet von der Foto auflösung


----------



## Threshold (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*



Hobbybastler1997 schrieb:


> er redet von der Foto auflösung



so sieht es aus. 
Ich erkenne da gar nichts.


----------



## Xeonzocker (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Ahso ja klar 4000x2000 ca. 

Und das netzteil ist das vom sytem angegeben das 550w 80plus gold  von corsair


----------



## Xeonzocker (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Aber größer gehts doch nicht oder?


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

ok dann raum mal die Fotos mit der größeren Auflösung raus ich wilkl was sehen


----------



## Xeonzocker (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

sooo hier sind die bilder schaut aus wie 4k auflösung hätte ich von huawei nicht gedacht xD


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

haste gut gemacht das eine Kabel was da am Festplattenkäfig rumeiert noch weg und du hast ein perfektes Kabelmanagment. 

PS: huawei macht geile Handys aber von 4K ist das weit entfernt


----------



## Threshold (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*



Xeonzocker schrieb:


> Ahso ja klar 4000x2000 ca.
> 
> Und das netzteil ist das vom sytem angegeben das 550w 80plus gold  von corsair



Wie meinst du das? Vom System angegeben?
Hast du dir doch gekauft, oder hast du es geschenkt bekommen?


----------



## Xeonzocker (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Ich meinte von meinem start thread


----------



## Xeonzocker (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Danke hab auch gestern  nicht geschlafen bis heute morgen bin dann für 2h ins bett gefallen kann man sagen xD. Aber hat sich hoffe ich gelohnt. 

Ich hoffe alles ist fachgerecht montiert sonst waren vlt. 1000€ für die katz


----------



## Threshold (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Wieso hast du das Corsair CS gekauft?
Davon wurde dir schon gleich zu Anfang abgeraten.


----------



## Xeonzocker (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Hab den rechner noch nicht laufen lassen. Hab zwar alle kabel angeschlossen aber obs richtig war.....??!!


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*



Xeonzocker schrieb:


> Danke hab auch gestern  nicht geschlafen bis heute morgen bin dann für 2h ins bett gefallen kann man sagen xD. Aber hat sich hoffe ich gelohnt.
> 
> Ich hoffe alles ist fachgerecht montiert sonst waren vlt. 1000€ für die katz


das siehtst du dann wenn du ioh startest  was hält dich davon ab


----------



## Xeonzocker (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Ich weiß aber länger warten wollte ich nicht


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

inwiefern?


----------



## Xeonzocker (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Urlaub ist diese woche zu ende und sowas mache ich lieber in ruhe ohne stress


----------



## Xeonzocker (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Es funktioniert haleluja ..... ääää so wie komm ich ins bios ? Der bildschirm ist schwarz. Hab ihn per hdmi kabel an die r9 390 angeschlossen und hinten die maus und tastatur.


----------



## Threshold (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Der Monitor sollte sich schon einschalten, sonst bringt das nichts.


----------



## Xeonzocker (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Der ist ja an....


----------



## Threshold (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Und wo ist dann das Problem?
Einfach beim Booten die Entf Taste drücken. Dann kommst du ins Bios.


----------



## Xeonzocker (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Wie bootet man xD?  Srr aber das ist mein erster rechner. Bin froh dass ich als industriemechaniker in der installation nicht verkackt hab .


----------



## Threshold (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Also.
Du schaltest den Rechner ein.
Direkt nach dem Einschalten drückst du dann die Entf Taste.
Nach einiger Zeit sollte der Rechner dann das Bios laden. Kann so 10 Sekunden dauern.
Also nicht auf der Tastatur herumhämmern, sondern einfach gemütlich die Entf Taste drücken, gerne mehrmals.


----------



## Xeonzocker (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Ok jetzt steht da reboot and select proper boot device


----------



## Xeonzocker (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Habs schon gefunden war zu spät mit entf taste xD


----------



## Threshold (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*



Xeonzocker schrieb:


> Ok jetzt steht da reboot and select proper boot device



Das liegt daran, dass du kein Betriebssystem installiert hast.


----------



## Xeonzocker (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Ahsoooo ja ich wollt eh erstmal das bios einstellen was muss man da beachten?


----------



## Threshold (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Da musst du nicht viel beachten,
Schau nach, ob alles erkannt wurde, dann schaust du bei Monitoring, wie die Einstellungen der Lüfter sind -- eventuell nachbessern -- und dann installierst du Windows.
Du kannst auch gleich die neueste Bios Version drauf machen, sofern du einen Stick parat hast und das neueste Bios gezogen hast.


----------



## Xeonzocker (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Später ist es ja angeblich schwieriger einstellungen am bios vorzunehmen. 

Wie lasse ich denn mal probe weise die lüfter voll aufdrehen . Hab schon im bios auf full speed geklickt und gespeichert. Aber hilft nicht


----------



## Threshold (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Nö, Im Bios kannst du so oft und wann immer was einstellen. Da gibt es keine Beschränkungen. 

Die Lüfter sind abhängig von der CPU Auslastung. Solange du die CPU nicht auslastest, drehen die auch nicht auf.


----------



## Xeonzocker (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Ok ich hab aber ein pc bau tutorial gesehen von rawioli der hat die lüfter auf 3000 rpm drehen kassen wenn nich sogar noch mehr


----------



## Threshold (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Dann hat er im Bios eine andere Lastabfrage eingestellt. Das sollte bei dir auch machbar sein. 
Ist aber sinnloser als einer Kuh beim Kacken zuzugucken.


----------



## Xeonzocker (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Alles klar xD


----------



## Xeonzocker (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Hab grad eine bestellte windows 7 version per brief bekommen. Die iso datei bekomme ich angeblich von folgender seite:  Downloads - WinFuture.de, ****.html kann man der vertrauen und stimmt das, dass der pc während der installation mehrmals neustartet?


----------



## Threshold (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Ja und ja.


----------



## Xeonzocker (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Da steht auch, ich brauche ,,iso to usb,, um windows auf dem stick zu ziehen. Aber isotousb_setup.exe sollte man besser nicht installieren obwohl kaspersky nichts verseuchtes feststellen konnte. Soll ich lieber die software von chip.de installieren?


----------



## Maddrax111 (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Welches von Chip?

Das Media Creation Tool oder das Windows USB/DVD Download Tool


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

alta schwede das kann doch nicht so schwer sein also bitte lade dir die iso runnter von Chip oder winfuture wenn du das vom usb stick installieren willst gut dann brauchst du das Tool da sollte auch nichts mit passieren Windows 7 USB/DVD Download Tool - Download - CHIP hier der Link ansonsten schreibe die ISO doch einfach auf ne DVD


----------



## King_Julien (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Um eine Usb-Stick Boot fähig zu machen brachst du kein Externen Programme es reicht die Eingabeaufforderung:
USB Stick Bootfahig machen Windows 7/8/8.1 - YouTube

diskpart
list disk
select disk (Usb-Stick)
clean
create partitin primary
select partition 1
active
format fs=fat32
(kurz warten)
assign
exit 

Usb-Stic Öffnen und alle Daten auf den Stick kopieren


----------



## Schnuetz1 (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Mit dem Media Creation Tool von Windows geht es aber am einfachsten.


----------



## Threshold (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*



Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> Mit dem Media Creation Tool von Windows geht es aber am einfachsten.



Ja: einfach einen 4GB großen Stick -- oder größer -- einstecken und das Tool macht alles automatisch fertig.


----------



## Xeonzocker (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Alles klar danke .^^


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

hastes hinbekommen?


----------



## Xeonzocker (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Ne leider nicht. der windows iso downloader lässt sich nicht benutzen. das script will sich nicht installieren. Habe übrigens windows 7 oem pro. Nur mir fehlt die iso datei.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

wie das lässt sich benutzen du muust die iso runterladcen von chip


----------



## Threshold (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Du hat also noch keine ISO Datei?
Hast du denn Windows 7 als DVD liegen?


----------



## Xeonzocker (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Hab nur den oem schlüssel . Hab vorhin mit roxio creator , die von winfuture heruntergeladene win7pro oem .iso datei, auf eine dvd gebrannt.  Und auch aktiviert.
Hab dann fritz wlan stick treiber installiert und bin grade dabei kaspersky zu installieren. Beginne dann auch nach einer ganzen system intallation für spiele steam firefox etc. , mit dem back up ziehen um das system dann auf windows 10 zu updaten, um dann davon auch eine backup cd zu erstellen


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Hast du die Mainboard treiber auch installiert?

Gesendet von meinem E6653 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Xeonzocker (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Ach mist stimmt die hab ich noch nicht gemacht .... -.- 

Kann man die noch nachträglich machen oder muss ich jetzt wieder von vorn anfangen?


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Kannst du immer noch allerdings sollte man das immer zu Anfang machen [emoji23] 

Gesendet von meinem E6653 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Xeonzocker (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Ok ^^ nur hab ich das problem , dass kasperky wegen microsoft net framework 4 extrem langsam installiert.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Hast du schon alle updates von Windows gemacht? 

Gesendet von meinem E6653 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Xeonzocker (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Ne auch noch nicht  xD wollte erst kaspersky installieren damit ich sicher updaten kann.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Ich würde vielleicht doch nochmal von vorne anfangen 

Gesendet von meinem E6653 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Xeonzocker (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Ok xD gibt eine bestimmte reihenfolge in der man das macht und welche installierten programme sind unnötig bzw. Verlangsamen das system?


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Ja warte ich stelle dir eine Liste zusammen schreib nochmal deine Komponenten hier rein.

Gesendet von meinem E6653 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Xeonzocker (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

H97 d3h 
Xeon 1231v3
Msi r9 390  
Windows7 bzw als 2.image : windows 10


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

ok also pass auf 
1. Schritt: Windows installieren
2. Schritt: Mainboad Treiber installlieren entweder die von der mitgelieferten CD oder die aktuellen von der Seite. Danach den Grafikkartentreiber installieren hier das selbe Spiel den aktuellen findest du bei AMD im Support Bereich
3. Dann kannst du kaspersky drauf knallen wir wollen ja das es sicher ist der ganze Spaß
4. So jetzt kommt der langweilige Teil. Die Updates du geht in die Systemsteuerung auf Updates suchen und lässt die installieren danach immer wieder neu starten und suchen bis irgendwann alle drauf sind. Danach kannst du mit den anderen Programmen loslegen.


----------



## flotus1 (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Das mit den Windows-Updates geht jetzt auch einfacher und schneller, aber ich will nicht zusätzlich Verwirrung stiften 
Service Pack 2 fur Windows 7: Microsoft nennt es lieber Convenience Rollup - Golem.de


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

ja das habe ich auch schon gehört


----------



## Xeonzocker (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Ok danke werde es so machen .
Hab noch auf meinem alten laptop viele programme wie roxio oder musik und video bearbeitungsprogramme müsste mal gucken ob ich alle drauf bekomme. Und achja wenn ich auf arbeitsplatz gehe bzw. Computer , dann findet er zwar die ssd aber nicht die hdd. woran liegt das?


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

die hdd würde ich beim installieren von windows abstöpseln danach sehen wir weiter ist sie richtig angeschlossen


----------



## Xeonzocker (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Die hdd wird bei der windows installation erkannt.

Wie sollte ich am besten die ssd partionieren ? 

Und wie bringt man programme dazu nur die programme an sich zb. In die ,,system,, partion zu speichern und die dateien in die ,,datei,, partition zu speichern ? 

Oder vlt doch nur je eine system,- und programm partition?  Man sollte ja programme und dateien von einander trennen hab ich gelesen.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

also hast du sie jetzt nicht abgestöpselt während der Installation? Und bei Partionenen jeweils eine für die festplatte und eine für die SSD mein Jung


----------



## Xeonzocker (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Ok aber ich frag mich wie ich die partitionen am besten verteilen soll.


----------



## Xeonzocker (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Mit wieviel gb?


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

der sollte automaitisch angezeigt werden nimm den Wert den windows die angezeigt werden


----------



## Xeonzocker (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Da wurden über 100gb angegeben ?!!


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

bei was von beidem


----------



## Xeonzocker (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

100gb bei der ssd wenn ich auf neue partition klicke und dann erscheinen plötzlich 3partitionen eine mit 100 gb eine mit 124gb und eine primäre mit 239gb
Bei der hdd zeigt er mir nur eine partition an.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Also erster Punkt du musst die HDD abkapseln während der Installation.  Sonst werden Teile vom System auch darauf geschrieben und Geschwindigkeit geht verloren. Zweiter Punkt geh aif benutzerdefiniert und lösch alle Partitionen und mach eine neue dann sollte das von selber gehen.

Gesendet von meinem E6653 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Xeonzocker (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Ok habs gemacht und jetzt die gigabyte treiber cd komplett installieren ? 

Möchte aber von windows 7 und windows 10  ein backup machen für evtl. Auftretende probleme mit spielen .


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

jup die Treiber von der CD installieren darauzf auchten das du die ganzen Werbeprogramme abschaltest


----------



## Xeonzocker (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Ist das ne arbeit xD . Ich weiß garnicht welche treiber und programme nutzlos sind bzw. Die das system verlangsamen .


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*



Xeonzocker schrieb:


> Ist das ne arbeit xD . Ich weiß garnicht welche treiber und programme nutzlos sind bzw. Die das system verlangsamen .



Treiber verlangsamen das System nicht sie machen es schneller und ermöglichen es die Geräte optimal zu nutzen. Das ist der Treiber für deine Grafikkarte Desktop wenn du willst kannst du nja noch eine Liste von den Programmen machst die du nutzen möchtest


----------



## Xeonzocker (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Ok also googl toolbar für internet explorer , chrome und norton die hab ich weggelassen, weil ich eh firefox verwende und kaspersky hab. Da brauch ich die ja nicht.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Das geht doch. Grafikkarten Treiber schon installiert?

Gesendet von meinem E6653 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Xeonzocker (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Freestudio  manager
Gimp 
Googl earth
Microsoft office tools 
Avs audio editor
Roxio burn / creator 
Steam 
Skyrim 
Minecraft 
Dragons prophet 
Java
Firefox 
Kaspersky 
Xpadder 
Better ds3
Vlc video player 
Adobe flash player


----------



## Xeonzocker (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Bin jetzt dabei aber bei der grafikkarte lieber alles installieren nehme ich an ist wohl besser.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

In deinem Fall würde ich alles installieren ja. Mit ausnahme von adobe flash Player kann man das alled installieren. Den würde ich aus Sicherheitsgründen weglassen man kommt gut ohne den aus. Ich gucke beispielsweise livestreams auf twitch auch ohne dank des Programms livestreamer

Gesendet von meinem E6653 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Xeonzocker (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Und windows 10 sollte ich das nicht lieber vor der programm installation installieren? Kann damit dann ja  das system für windows 10  anfangen zu konfigurieren wenn die updates zu 10 größtenteil gekommen sind. Man sagte mir ja dass windows 7für spiele immoment am besten ist.


----------



## Xeonzocker (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Ok aber auf meinem laptop hat mir firefox immer fehlermeldungen gezeigt, dass ich adobe flash player brauche.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Das macht keinen Unterschied die Programme laufen auch unter win10 ich würde das schon jetzt machen. Nach dem Upgrade auf Win10 solltest du noch deinen Key auslesen, um wenn du das System irgendwann neu aufsetzen musst auch weiterhin win 10 nutzen zu können.

Gesendet von meinem E6653 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Xeonzocker (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Ist es sinnvoll den schlüssel zu ändern falls man den per post bekommen hat?


----------



## Schnuetz1 (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Wenn dein Postbote kein "Windows 10-Key-Auslese-Gerät-durch-das-Paket-Gerät" hat, dann brauchst du ihn nicht ändern.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Den muss man nicht ändern bloß wenn du upgradest bekommst du einen neuen den liest du mit einem Programm aus und schreibst ihn dir auf

Gesendet von meinem E6653 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Xeonzocker (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Hab windows ja per brief bekommen. Ich bin immer vorsichtig deshalb hab ich wenig lust später fest zu stellen das die windows version nicht mehr erkannt wird, weil der key geändert wurde


----------



## Threshold (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Wenn du einmal das Upgrade gemacht hast, ist der Key bei Microsoft selbst gespeichert. Du kannst dann Windows 10 ohne Key Eingabe installieren und das System wird später automatisch aktiviert.


----------



## Xeonzocker (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Wie kann ich windows 10 plus die lizensierung behalten und trotzdem windows 7 nutzen? Muss ich ein backup machen?


----------



## Threshold (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Das geht nicht. Der Windows 7 Key wird beim Upgrade auf Windows 10 ja verwendet.


----------



## Xeonzocker (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Gut das ich 3key gekauft hab xD war aber ausversehen .... ich sag nur one click kauf bei amazon


----------



## Xeonzocker (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Kann ich mit windows 7ein systemabbild machen, sodass ich dann eine cd mit dem system bild für windows 7 und ein seperates für windows 10?


----------



## Xeonzocker (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Habe*


----------



## Threshold (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Ja, das kannst du machen. 
Acronis True Image 2 16 - Download - CHIP
Einfach mit einer Fake Adresse registrieren und dann kannst du ein Back Up Medium erstellen, entweder CD oder Stick und damit dann die Systemplatte als komplettes Image sichern.


----------



## Xeonzocker (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Ok scheint das von win7 ist nicht so geeignet für habs vorher schonmal probiert und er schreibt nur n paar hundert mb .


----------



## Threshold (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Was für ein Programm hast du genommen?


----------



## Xeonzocker (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Das von windows 7 aber werde jetzt acronis verwenden


----------



## Threshold (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Die Bord Software taugt nichts.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Es gibt doch von windows selbst ne art Datensicherung die hat er genommen aber xeonzocker da hast du recht die taugt leider gar nichts 

Gesendet von meinem E6653 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Xeonzocker (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Vorallem windows10 ist ******* unübersichtlich und update von dem vorbereitetem system dauerte ewig.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Das das dauert ist richtig da wird ja auch am am System eimiges geändert das geht nicjt so flott. Das ******* kann ich nicht unterschreiben ich würde eher dazu tendieren das man Gewöhnung braucht, nutze es seit Februar und es ist von Windows 7(meine große Liebe) schon ne ordentliche Umstellung aber das gibt sich mit der Zeit.

Gesendet von meinem E6653 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Xeonzocker (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Wie ist das wenn mein system komplett gelöscht werden würde, würde das bedeuten, dass ich die win10 nicht mehr mit der  gebrannten iso drauf kriege weil der schlüssel ja von der alten win7übernommen wurde? Oder kann man den schlüssel vom jetzigen win10 ablesen?


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

du sollst doch den Key auslesen wenn du auf Win10 bist das Dokument sichern oder eben nen zettel schreiben  bitte google das mal


----------



## Xeonzocker (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Ok habs gelesen aber scheinbar kann man den key , den man durch zusatz programme ablesen kann, nicht dafür benutzen, windows10 erneut zu aktivieren.


----------



## iGameKudan (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Ganz genau - man bekommt da keinen eigenen Key, da wird die Hardware-ID (setzt sich aus bestimmten Bauteilen deines PCs zusammen, siehe Zitat) bei MS gespeichert. Bei einer Neuinstallation brauchst du zur Aktivierung dann keinen Key angeben.

Leider ist das auch ziemlich doof, denn teilweise reichen auch UEFI-Updates oder gar USB-Sticks (solche, die vom UEFI als Festplatte und nicht als Wechseldatenträger erkannt werden), damit sich die ID ändert. Und nach dem 29. Juli bekommst du dann dein Windows 10 nicht mehr aktiviert.



> Display Adapter
> SCSI Adapter
> IDE Adapter _(effectively the motherboard)_
> Network Adapter (NIC) and its MAC Address
> ...


Windows: Wann ist beim Hardwaretausch eine Reaktivierung erforderlich? – gieseke-buch.de


----------



## Xeonzocker (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Wie kann man unter windows 10 die berechtigung für den gesamten pc erhalten? Wollte minecraft installieren aber er nimmt einen neu erstellten ordner nicht an.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Du musst doch admim recute haben...

Gesendet von meinem E6653 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Xeonzocker (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Kann man die admin rechte fürs gesamte pc bekommen , dass nur der admin die dateien öffnen kann?


----------



## Xeonzocker (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Hab n benchmark mit cinebench durchgeführt. Opengl : 127fps 
Cpu 730cb


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

wenn du nur ein Konta hast dann hast du die Admin Rechte...


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Wie lautet denn die Fehlermeldung?


----------



## Xeonzocker (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Ganz genau weiß ich es nicht mehr aber ich weiß wie man es löst: unter eigenschaften --> sicherheit und dann muss man einmal den besitzer des ordners wechseln nämlich zu dem des kontonamens und diesen unter gruppen und benutzernamen hinzufügen da steht dann bearbeiten ....


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

immerhin. haste jetzt alles was du brauchst?


----------



## Xeonzocker (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Soooo heaven benchmark 4.0 erledigt 70°C gpu 
Fps:72,9
Score: 1836
Min fps:24,1
Max fps:154,8
Mit direct x11
8xAA
Und 1600x900 
Quality ultra
Tessellation extreme

Test 2:

In full hd : Fps: 57,4
Score: 1446
Min fps: 24,2
Max fps: 118
Direct x11
8x AA
Quality ultra 
Tessellation extreme


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

mach das in 1080 und nicht in 1600x900


----------



## Xeonzocker (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Hab ich hab ich ^^ aber kam mir schon richtig heiß vor als ich auf die backplate gefasst hab.


----------



## Xeonzocker (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Wie findet ihr die werte hab ja insgesamt 3tests machen lassen


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

alta schwede du machst mich fertig junge  
was du mit deinem Finger spürst ist egal die Karte kann 95 Grad warm werden und es juckt sie nicht


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Die Werte sind in Ordnung


----------



## Xeonzocker (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Ok ^^ hey immer locker bleiben ich mach mir halt gedanken wegen der temperatur weil bei meinem laptop  sind schon plastikteile im innenleben angeschmolzen. Will die ja nicht rösten xD.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Nen Laptop kann man aber nicht mit dem Tower vergleichen, sorry aber das zieht sich hier echt schon lamg hin und du stellst dich nicht so super an. Ist nicht böse gemeint  aber man verliert irgendwann die Nerven


----------



## Threshold (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Das sieht alles gut aus und solange du im Case einen guten Airflow hast, spielt es keine Rolle, wie warm die Backplate wird.


----------



## Xeonzocker (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Ok alles klar nur eine frage hätte ich noch : warum zeigen benchmarks bei der r9 390 nur 4gb statt 8gb an ?


----------



## HisN (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

weil die Benchmarks zu dämlich sind.
Vertrau gpu-z.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Xeon PC für aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen und Full HD*

Mein Taskmanager zeigt bei der CPU auch nur 3,5GHz an, CPU-Z zeigt mir 4,2 GHz an. 
Wie HisN sagt: Nur CPU-Z (und vielleicht noch MSI Afterburner) kann man trauen.


----------

